# New beginners corner BLD method



## Cyragia (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello,
I'm learning BLD using old pochmann, and I keep messing up the setup moves. (not finding them in a decent time / not undoing them properly)
So I came up with a method that uses 3 algorithms ( 1 of which you probably already know) and requires at most 1 setup move to shoot to any corner sticker.
The algorithms are modified Y-perms, they swap the UL and UB edges while swapping and twisting the ULB and DFR corners.

The Algorithms:
Shoot to RDF : R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R (regular Y-perm without the F-moves at the beginning and end)
Shoot to DFR : R U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R2 
Shoot to FRD : U' R U' L R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R2 U 

The setup moves are easy enough to figure out on your own. (which is the point of the method)

Thats about it, would this be a better alternative to regular old pochmann or not ?


Note: Sorry if this method already exists... I searched but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 4, 2013)

It's not really a new method, it's just old pochmann using an unusual location for placing your target. Most people would use algorithms to shoot to either ULF, URF or URB 

But if it's easier for you, great! Good luck with your BLD progress.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 4, 2013)

It's pretty much the same thing as old pochmann but with more algs and slightly less setup moves.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 4, 2013)

This is not new at all; however, could be useful. Better than classic OP? Not much, but if you feel it more secure, then I suggest to use it.

I use(d) the following algorithms (apart from RDF):

Shoot to DFR:
R U R' F2 r F' r U r2 F2
(pretty short; although yours is not bad as well)

Shoot to FRD:
x D' R U (l R) B U R' U' R' F' R2 U R
(faster than it seems)
some alternatives to FRD:
U' R F2 R' U R D R2 U' R2 D' F2 R'
R F2 D R2 U R2 D' R' U' R F2 R' U
U' R F2 R' U R U F2 U' F2 U' F2 R'
R' U' R F' R' U R U F U' F' U' F
(thanks to Username for the algorithms)


----------



## Username (Aug 4, 2013)

Renslay said:


> This is not new at all; however, could be useful. Better than classic OP? Not much, but if you feel it more secure, then I suggest to use it.
> 
> I use(d) the following algorithms (apart from RDF):
> 
> ...



You're Welcome


----------



## TDM (Aug 11, 2013)

Renslay said:


> some alternatives to FRD:
> U' R F2 R' U R D R2 U' R2 D' F2 R' => U' l D2 l' U R D R2 U' R2 D' F2 R'
> R F2 D R2 U R2 D' R' U' R F2 R' U => R F2 D R2 U R2 D' R' U' l D2 l' U
> U' R F2 R' U R U F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' => U' l D2 l' U R d R2 U' R2 U' R2 B' y
> R' U' R F' R' U R U F U' F' U' F => R' U' l D' l' U R d R U' R' U' R y


This is how I'd do them to avoid having to use so many F moves. I really like the last one.


----------

